# opener pic



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

opener wasn't bad everywhere in the state... :wink:










There are TONS of birds in the northwest corner of the state....just as many if not more than last year. We had a 6 man limit in about 3 hours 

Hopefully we'll have some better weather in the upcoming weeks, and good luck to everyone


----------

